# namorar; namorar-se



## Nandinho

En español el verbo es reflexivo " Yo me enamoro" 
¿Tiene el verbo "namorar" el mismo uso y sentido en Portugués? Lo encuentro en muchas expresiones conjugado como un verbo transitivo. Me quieren, por favor, ayudar a entender su uso?

Obrigado, até a próxima


----------



## Clariana

No português do Brasil: "Eu namoro com Fulano" ou "Eu namoro o Fulano".
"Estar enamorada de alguien" como se diz em espanhol passa a "Estar apaixonada por" em português.
Enamorar-se penso que não é tão usual.
Segundo o aulete online:


*(e.na.mo.rar)* 
v.
*1.* Despertar amor (por si mesmo) em, deixar apaixonado; ENCANTAR; ENLEVAR; APAIXONAR [ td. _: Qualquer coisa enamora os jovens._ ] [ tr. + de _: Enamorou -se da vizinha assim que a viu._ ]
*2.* Ficar apaixonado, encantado por (algo ou alguém); APAIXONAR-SE [ int. _: Assim que a viu, enamorou-se._ ] [ tr. + de _: Enamorou-se dele à primeira vista._ ]
[F.: _en-_2 + _amor_ + -_ar_2.]

*(na.mo.rar)* 
v.
*1.* Ter relações amorosas (com) [ td. _: O homem namora a vizinha casada_ ] [ tr. + com _: O homem namora com todas as mulheres do clube_ ] [ int. _: Namoram há muito tempo_ ]
*2.* Cortejar, galantear [ td. _: Vive namorando todas as moças da empresa_ ]
*3.* Desejar (algo); olhar para (algo) com desejo, cobiça [ td. _: Vivo namorando esse carro há muito tempo_ ]
*4.* Fig. Demonstrar interesse por algo (material, espiritual, moral etc.) que não costuma estar em seu campo de atuação [ td. _: Agora está namorando a carreira de medicina_ ]
*5.* P.us. Encantar-se, enamorar-se [ tr. + de _: Namorou -se da paisagem_ ]
*6.* P.us. Atrair, chamar [ td. _: A garrafa de uísque namorava -o a distância_ ]
[F.: Var. aferética de _enamorar_. Ant. ger.: _desnamorar._ Hom./Par.: _namoro_ (fl.), _namoro_ (sm.)]


----------



## curlyboy20

Por favor corrijam-me se me engano. 

Acho que *namorar, *como explica a definição acima, e o ato de se ver/encontrar com alguém de jeito romântico. A palavra em inglês seria *"to date".*

*"Apaixonar-se por" *seria o equivalente de "estar enamorado de" em espanhol. Correto?


----------



## Clariana

curlyboy20 said:


> Por favor corrijam-me se me engano.
> 
> Acho que *namorar, *como explica a definição acima, e o ato de se ver/encontrar com alguém de jeito romântico. A palavra em inglês seria *"to date".*
> 
> *"Apaixonar-se por" *seria o equivalente de "estar enamorado de" em espanhol. Correto?


 
"To date" é ter um encontro romântico certo?
Em português se digo: "Hoje vou sair para namorar" significa que vou encontrar com alguém de jeito romântico. Se digo "Eu gosto de namorar", significa que gosto de estar com alguém de jeito romântico, mas, se digo "Eu namoro o Carlos", só estou dizendo que "Carlos es mi chico, mi pareja".
Puf, sou um pouco prolixa...


----------



## Sepstero

Nandinho said:


> En español el verbo es reflexivo " Yo me enamoro"
> ¿Tiene el verbo "namorar" el mismo uso y sentido en Portugués? Lo encuentro en muchas expresiones conjugado como un verbo transitivo. Me quieren, por favor, ayudar a entender su uso?
> 
> Obrigado, até a próxima


 
Yo diría que en portugués el verbo español "enamorarse" se traduce, normalmente, por "apaixonar-se".

El verbo namorar, que, como ya Clariana ha recogido, puede ser intransitivo, cuando tiene el sentido de tener una relacion romantica (eles namoram há um ano) o transitivo cuando tiene el sentido de cortejar, desear, interesarse por algo también puede, en construcción relexiva, ser utilizado como traducción de enamorarse, pero no es usual.


----------



## curlyboy20

Clariana said:


> "To date" é ter um encontro romântico certo?
> Em português se digo: "Hoje vou sair para namorar" significa que vou encontrar com alguém de jeito romântico. Se digo "Eu gosto de namorar", significa que gosto de estar com alguém de jeito romântico, mas, se digo "Eu namoro o Carlos", só estou dizendo que "Carlos es mi chico, mi pareja".
> Puf, sou um pouco prolixa...


 
Sim, "to date" é ter um encontro romântico. Obrigado por esclarecer.


----------



## Nandinho

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Voy a estar muy atento al correcto uso, no sea que pierda una buena oportunidad por su uso incorrecto.
Muito obrigado a todos que contestaram


----------



## Clariana

Nandinho said:


> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Voy a estar muy atento al correcto uso, no sea que piera una buena oportunidad por su uso incorrecto.
> Muito obrigado a todos que contestaram


 
Perdona, no sé si puedo hacer una pregunta no directamente relacionada al tema inicial, pero ?en Colombia se usa "vosotros"?


----------



## Clariana

Errei:
contestaram: leia-se responderam


----------



## Carfer

Sepstero said:


> Yo diría que en portugués el verbo español "enamorarse" se traduce, normalmente, por "apaixonar-se".
> 
> El verbo namorar, que, como ya Clariana ha recogido, puede ser intransitivo, cuando tiene el sentido de tener una relacion romantica (eles namoram há um ano) o transitivo cuando tiene el sentido de cortejar, desear, interesarse por algo *también puede, en construcción relexiva, ser utilizado como traducción de enamorarse*, pero no es usual.


 
Con perdón de Sepstero, me parece que aquí hay un pequeño equívoco. En ese sentido en portugués se dice _'*e*namorar-se',_ igual que en español (_o João enamorou-se da Teresa_ = o João apaixonou-se pela Teresa). Es cierto que puedes decir _'namorar-se'_ pero en ese caso tiene un significado distinto: '_João e Teresa namoram-se há um ano/_
_eles namoram-se'_ (o sea, João y Teresa tienen una relación romántica...)


----------



## Nandinho

Clariana said:


> Perdona, no sé si puedo hacer una pregunta no directamente relacionada al tema inicial, pero ?en Colombia se usa "vosotros"?


Estimada Clariana.
Gracias por tu respuesta.
A tu pregunta sobre si se usa en Colombia "vosotros" (_vuestra_ respuesta en el texto original) debo aclarar que es un uso de cortesía cuando uno se dirige a un grupo de personas que uno no conoce. El uso normal sería: gracias por su respuesta (o sus respuestas si uno se dirige a todos)
Cordial saludo.


----------



## Clariana

Gracias a ti. Vivir para aprender...


----------



## Mangato

Nandinho said:


> En español el verbo es reflexivo " Yo me enamoro"
> ¿Tiene el verbo "namorar" el mismo uso y sentido en Portugués? Lo encuentro en muchas expresiones conjugado como un verbo transitivo. Me quieren, por favor, ayudar a entender su uso?
> 
> Obrigado, até a próxima


 

Chego tarde ao fio, como quase sempre. 
Más no espanhol enamorar não sempre é reflexivo. Também é transitivo:  _ Intento enamorar a mi vecina._

Acho que igual ao português de Martinho da Vila

_Eu quis namorar a pobre
Pobretão não quis deixar
Só queria moço rico
Pra com ela namorar_

(Calango vascaíno)


----------



## Sepstero

Carfer said:


> Con perdón de Sepstero, me parece que aquí hay un pequeño equívoco. En ese sentido en portugués se dice _'*e*namorar-se',_ igual que en español (_o João enamorou-se da Teresa_ = o João apaixonou-se pela Teresa). Es cierto que puedes decir _'namorar-se'_ pero en ese caso tiene un significado distinto: '_João e Teresa namoram-se há um ano/_
> _eles namoram-se'_ (o sea, João y Teresa tienen una relación romántica...)


 
Yo, realmente, nunca he oido usar "namorar-se" en Portugal con el sentido de "enamorarse", ni tengo conocimiento académico al respecto, pero sí lo he leido en algunas, aunque contadas, ocasiones:

_Tinha eu então vinte e dois anos. Namorei-me ali de uma moça de vinte, linda como o sol, filha da viúva Faria._
(Vidros Quebrados, por Machado de Assis)

_Namorei-me, namorei-me,_
_Não me soube namorar._
_Namorei-me de um vadio,_
_Que não me soube estimar._
(Canción popular)

asi´que mi afirmación de que "namorar-se" se pueda utilizar en este tipo de construcción, aunque no sea nada usual, está basada únicamente en estos raros "avistamientos".


----------



## Carfer

Sepstero said:


> Yo, realmente, nunca he oido usar "namorar-se" en Portugal con el sentido de "enamorarse", ni tengo conocimiento académico al respecto, pero sí lo he leido en algunas, aunque contadas, ocasiones:
> 
> _Tinha eu então vinte e dois anos. Namorei-me ali de uma moça de vinte, linda como o sol, filha da viúva Faria._
> (Vidros Quebrados, por Machado de Assis)
> 
> _Namorei-me, namorei-me,_
> _Não me soube namorar._
> _Namorei-me de um vadio,_
> _Que não me soube estimar._
> (Canción popular)
> 
> asi´que mi afirmación de que "namorar-se" se pueda utilizar en este tipo de construcción, aunque no sea nada usual, está basada únicamente en estos raros "avistamientos".


 
Na realidade, o pronominal _'namorar-se'_ consta dos dicionários com o sentido que indicas mas também nunca o 'avistei' senão em canções populares, quase todas elas hoje esquecidas, tanto que já nem eu próprio estou muito certo dos versos que julgo recordar. Já _'enamorar-se', _pelo contrário, é bastante frequente, daí a razão do meu comentário. E penso que estou certo quando digo que _'namorar-se',_ na linguagem corrente de hoje e em Portugal, apenas tem o sentido de _'ter um relacionamento romântico'_ e tem sempre como sujeito o casal_._


----------



## Sepstero

Carfer said:


> Na realidade, o pronominal _'namorar-se'_ consta dos dicionários com o sentido que indicas mas também nunca o 'avistei' senão em canções populares, quase todas elas hoje esquecidas, tanto que já nem eu próprio estou muito certo dos versos que julgo recordar. Já _'enamorar-se', _pelo contrário, é bastante frequente, daí a razão do meu comentário. E penso que estou certo quando digo que _'namorar-se',_ na linguagem corrente de hoje e em Portugal, apenas tem o sentido de _'ter um relacionamento romântico'_ e tem sempre como sujeito o casal_._



Obrigado, Carfer, pelo comentário, que me parece impecável.


----------



## vf2000

Quando estive no Rio de Janeiro, uma cena me chamou a atenção. Vi mais de *um casal namorando no carro*. Até ai, tudo bem. É normal em qualquer parte do mundo. Neste caso, porém, o carro estava EM MOVIMENTO!!!! É certo que iam a menos de 20km, na pista da direita, com todas as luzes acesas, mas mesmo assim...

Dou um doce para quem traduzir a frase em negrito para o espanhol, inglês OU francês. Nunca conseguir traduzir a contento o verbo "namorar" sem descambar para o ato sexual. Parece até que nas outras culturas não tem 'preliminares"...


----------



## almufadado

"Eu *apaixonei-me* por ti
Na primeira vez em que te vi

Pedi-te cigarros
e disseste que não fumavas,
ficamos amigos 
e depressa *nos enamorámos*. 

Ganhei coragem e *pedi-te namoro* !
Fui atrevido mas com decoro
Desde então (eu e tu/ela) *namoramos*
Gostamos, precisamos, *amamos*
Partilhamos o riso e o choro 
Porque não *casamos* ?"
Sniff ...


----------



## curlyboy20

Nossa, almufadado!!!! Não sabia que o senhor era tão romântico 

Vf2000, em espanhol,* "um casal namorando no carro"* nesse contexto que você gostaria que alguém traduza, diz-se *"Unos esposos haciéndolo en el carro". *O verbo "hacer" aqui sugere que eles estavam tendo relações sexuais. 

Agora, também se pode dizer *"los esposos estaban cogiéndo en el carro" *e isso pode significar que estavam beijando mas não precisamente tendo sexo.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Quando estive no Rio de Janeiro, uma cena me chamou a atenção. Vi mais de *um casal namorando no carro*. Até ai, tudo bem. É normal em qualquer parte do mundo. Neste caso, porém, o carro estava EM MOVIMENTO!!!! É certo que iam a menos de 20km, na pista da direita, com todas as luzes acesas, mas mesmo assim...
> 
> Dou um doce para quem traduzir a frase em negrito para o espanhol, inglês OU francês. Nunca conseguir traduzir a contento o verbo "namorar" sem descambar para o ato sexual. Parece até que nas outras culturas não tem 'preliminares"...


O probleminha é determinar se o carro ia dirigido por motorista, ou se era o motorista o que namorava.

Namorar aqui é deliberadamente equívoco.
Coloco un intento também ambiguo.

_Vi a más de una pareja amándose en el coche._ Não se aclara se se amavam ate a última consequência.

Ganhei o doce?
Cumprimentos.

MG


----------



## curlyboy20

Mangato said:


> _*Vi a más de una pareja amándose en el coche*._ Não se aclara se se amavam ate a última consequência.
> 
> Ganhei o doce?
> Cumprimentos.
> 
> MG


 
Gosto dessa. Por favor compartilhe o doce se ganhar


----------



## Carfer

Bom... mas a pergunta de vf2000 subsiste sem resposta. Como é que se traduz _'namorar'_ em espanhol? E por _'namorar' _entendo o '_namorar_' ... hmmm... bem... digamos... _'o namorar namorar_', sem chegar a 'vias de facto' que, para isso costumamos usar palavras mais... 'objectivas'_._


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Bom... mas a pergunta de vf2000 subsiste sem resposta. Como é que se traduz _'namorar'_ em espanhol? E por _'namorar' _entendo o '_namorar_' ... hmmm... bem... digamos... _'o namorar namorar_', sem chegar a 'vias de facto' que, para isso costumamos usar palavras mais... 'objectivas'_._


 
Acho que o espanhol não tem palavra de exata equivalência no sentido de manter uma relação amorosa.


----------



## Nandinho

Mangato
Para resolver la pregunta inicial del foro quiero usar el témino "namorar" en portugés con el sentido que tiene en esapñol de _conquistar_, entendiendo esto como el proceso de actos, señales, regalos, y detalles formales que una persona hace a otra para ganar su afecto y compañía.
Enamorarse, en español tiene el sentido de estar anhelando constantemente las palabras y la presencia de la persona amada. Es un sentimiento interno, intenso, especial y personal de afecto que siente una persona por otra hasta comprometerse en matrimonio. Otra cosa mas diferente y menos elegante en nuestra cultura es hacer el amor que tiene el sentido de tener relación sexual con la otra persona asi la quiera o no. Uff..


----------



## vf2000

Nandinho, a palavra que buscas, em português é "*paquerar*" (actos, señales, regalos, y detalles formales que una persona hace a otra para ganar su afecto y compañía).

E o substantivo é *paquera*.

Resolvido isso, o doce continua valendo.
De nada.


----------



## almufadado

curlyboy20 said:


> Nossa, almufadado!!!! Não sabia que o senhor era tão romântico



Me vê ai um lenço que eu não aguento mais as lágrimas !

Namorar tem tudo a ver e nada a ver com sexo. 

Namorar é estabelecer uma relação social próxima de afecto entre duas pessoas. 

Copular pode ser ou não o culminar dessa relação social.

Ter sexo ocasional não é namorar, é apenas f...

Em Português existe (existia  ) a expressão "fazer a côrte" de um cavalheiro a uma menina solteira.

Céus só ainda em Português se namora ?


----------



## Mangato

Nandinho said:


> Mangato
> Para resolver la pregunta inicial del foro quiero usar el témino "namorar" en portugés con el sentido que tiene en esapñol de _conquistar_, entendiendo esto como el proceso de actos, señales, regalos, y detalles formales que una persona hace a otra para ganar su afecto y compañía.
> Enamorarse, en español tiene el sentido de estar anhelando constantemente las palabras y la presencia de la persona amada. Es un sentimiento interno, intenso, especial y personal de afecto que siente una persona por otra hasta comprometerse en matrimonio. Otra cosa mas diferente y menos elegante en nuestra cultura es hacer el amor que tiene el sentido de tener relación sexual con la otra persona asi la quiera o no. Uff..


 
En el sentido que describes *namorar* equivale a *cortejar.*  En Brasil paquerar, como ya contestó *VF2000. *No me suena que se utilice en Portugal, pero no lo puedo afirmar.
Hacer el amor entiendo que es una perversión eufemística del leguaje, para referirse a tener sexo. Creo que proviene del francés _fair l'amour. _La incorporación al español es relativamente reciente_._ Se popularizó con el movimiento hippy_. Haz el amor y no la guerra_


----------



## dani_360

curlyboy20 said:


> Nossa, almufadado!!!! Não sabia que o senhor era tão romântico
> 
> Vf2000, em espanhol,* "um casal namorando no carro"* nesse contexto que você gostaria que alguém traduza, diz-se *"Unos esposos haciéndolo en el carro". *O verbo "hacer" aqui sugere que eles estavam tendo relações sexuais.
> 
> Agora, também se pode dizer *"los esposos estaban cogiéndo en el carro" *e isso pode significar que estavam beijando mas não precisamente tendo sexo.


 

CUIDADO!! coger en mexico es tener relaciones sexuales


----------



## curlyboy20

dani_360 said:


> CUIDADO!! coger en mexico es tener relaciones sexuales


 
Mas no Peru, _coger _não dá a ideia de ter sexo. É uma dessas palavras que têm significados diferentes dependendo da região.

No Mexico "cachar" significa "apanhar, tomar". Mas "cachar" aqui é vulgar e significa "ter relações sexuais".


----------



## brazil67

Mangato said:


> Acho que o espanhol não tem palavra de exata equivalência no sentido de manter uma relação amorosa.


 
Llegué atrasada en el forum ...

Pero, he aprendido que ''namorar'' en español se dice: ''estar novio'' (al menos en Mexico...)

Eu namoro com o Ricardo  = Estoy novia de  Ricardo 
Estou apaixonada por ele  = Me estoy enamorada de él

Esta correcto? También se dice así?


----------



## vf2000

Brasil67, se for para ganhar o doce, a frase é esta:
Vi mais de *um casal namorando no carro*.

Um abraço.


----------



## Nandinho

brazil67 said:


> Llegué atrasada en el forum ...
> 
> Pero, he aprendido que ''namorar'' en español se dice: ''estar novio'' (al menos en Mexico...)
> 
> Eu namoro com o Ricardo  = Estoy novia de  Ricardo
> Estou apaixonada por ele  = Me estoy enamorada de él
> 
> Esta correcto? También se dice así?



Gracias "brazil67" por tu nota.
En Colombia decimos que: "estoy de novio/a de alguien, cuando se está en el proceso de _conquistar_, entendiendo esto como el proceso de actos, señales, regalos, y detalles formales que una persona hace a otra para ganar su afecto y compañía. ("paquerar" ??)
Cordial saludo.
Nandinho.


----------



## Luarela

curlyboy20 said:


> Agora, também se pode dizer *"los esposos estaban cogiéndo en el carro" *e isso pode significar que estavam beijando mas não precisamente tendo sexo.


 
Desculpe la ignorancia, pero se dice "cogiéndo" de esta manera en Perú? Siempre pensaba que era una forma de decir sexo, pero bastante vulgar...


----------



## Nandinho

Estimada Laurela
Hay muchos términos en nuestros paises que se usan para referirse al acto sexual. La discusión está centrada en el sentido del término "namorar" en portugués, para diferenciarlo con otros como "parquerar" ó "apaxionarse" puesto que en español, en colombia, el verbo es reflexivo (enamorar*se*) mientras que en portugúes no lo es. Al menos así pare ser en su uso.

Muito obrigado pela sua participação

Nandinho
Medellín 
Colombia


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> O probleminha é determinar se o carro ia dirigido por motorista, ou se era o motorista o que namorava.
> 
> Namorar aqui é deliberadamente equívoco.
> Coloco un intento também ambiguo.
> 
> _Vi a más de una pareja amándose en el coche._ Não se aclara se se amavam ate a última consequência.
> 
> Ganhei o doce?
> Cumprimentos.
> 
> MG


 
Si estaban "amándose en el coche" de seguro no se estaban mandando cartas de amor. Con seguridad era hasta la última consecuencia. A todo vapor.


----------



## Heitor

vf2000 said:


> *um casal namorando no carro ...*
> Dou um doce para quem traduzir a frase em negrito para o espanhol, inglês ou francês.


 
Vai aqui o inglês: *a couple fondling in the car*

Cadê meu doce?


----------



## Luarela

Heitor said:


> Vai aqui o inglês: *a couple fondling in the car*


 
I would use "fooling around" fondling implies they were touching each other's "private parts"...also, at least in everyday speach, I think it's used more when the touching is unwanted or inappropriate in the given situation. Fooling around could be as simple as kissing, or anything else after that ; )


----------



## Hekateros

Boa noite,

_Durante estas férias quero namorar muito._
_Durante las vacaciones quiero..._
_...camelar mucho?_
_...ligar mucho?_
_...flirtear mucho?_

Estas hipótese soam-me tanto a calão... Haverá outra opção mais adequada?

Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a outra discussão já existente no fórum. Por favor, veja os posts acima do seu.


----------



## Istriano

Hekateros said:


> Boa noite,
> 
> _Durante estas férias quero namorar muito._
> _Durante las vacaciones quiero..._
> _...camelar mucho?_
> _...ligar mucho?_
> _...flirtear mucho?_
> 
> Estas hipótese soam-me tanto a calão... Haverá outra opção mais adequada?
> 
> Obrigada.


 quedar mucho. 
(ficar muito)


----------



## Hekateros

Vanda said:


> Juntei a outra discussão já existente no fórum. Por favor, veja os posts acima do seu.


 
Obrigada Vanda 
Já estive a ler os posts anteriores mas parece que não existe um equivalente em espanhol para o termo "namorar" neste sentido que procuro... "amar mucho" ainda me parece a melhor opção...
Cumprimentos



Istriano said:


> quedar mucho.
> (ficar muito)


----------



## pkogan

Gostaria de retomar essa discusão aqui e perguntar: 

--é idêntico o significado do verbo namorar *com ou sem preposição*? Ex: Esse rapaz *namora com* a Mariana = Esse rapaz *namora a Mariana*

--é mais usado o verbo namorar sem preposição? Existe alguma diferença de registro entre ambas as opções?


----------



## vf2000

Pkogan, não tem nenhuma diferença, é a mesma coisa.
Esse rapaz *namora com a Mariana = Esse rapaz namora a Mariana = **Esse rapaz namora Mariana= *Esse rapaz *é namorado da Mariana = Esse rapaz é o namorado da Mariana...
**Espero ter ajudado
AXÉ*


----------



## pkogan

Clariana said:


> No português do Brasil: "Eu namoro com Fulano" ou "Eu namoro o Fulano".
> 
> *(na.mo.rar)*
> v.
> *1.* Ter relações amorosas (com) [ td. _: O homem namora a vizinha casada_ ] [ tr. + com _: O homem namora com todas as mulheres do clube_ ] [ int. _: Namoram há muito tempo_ ]



O que é mais frecuente no uso coloquial? "Eu namoro com Fulano" ou "Eu namoro o Fulano"??

Obrigado


----------



## anaczz

As duas formas são usadas igualmente.


----------

